# 3x3 Fingertrick Competition



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

Wasabi yall!!

The way this works is that you have to try performing the algorithm as fast as you can.
You will have 4 sets, each set containing 3 algs (easy, medium, and hard fingertricks).
For each alg, you will do an average of 5. You do not have to do all of the algorithms (treat the 12 algorithms like 12 wca events).
You are allowed to follow the algorithm while timing yourself, so you can write the alg on piece of paper and try to follow it as fast as you can while timing.
IF you don't want to do that, you are allowed to perform the alg before timing yourself. In this case you can practice and then time yourself whenever you have it memorized.
You are allowed to improve your results as well. 
This is a fingertrick competition, it's more about how fast you can fingertrick the cube.

To put in your results, you can use speedsolving format or reddit format.

Speedsolving format:

S3E [<set number 3, easy alg] [Another Example: S2M = set 2 medium alg, S4H = set 4 hard alg]
1. x.xx
2. x.xx
3. x.xx
4. (x.xx) [< your slowest or fastest]
5. (x.xx) [< your slowest of fastest]
Avg: x.xx [< your average]

Example of Speedsolving format:

S4E
1. 1.56
2. (2.02)
3. 1.47
4. (1.04)
5. 1.29
Avg: 1.44

Reddit format: 

S1M // x.xx [<your average] = x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, (x.xx), (x.xx)

Example of Reddit format:

S3H // 2.89 = (2.60), 2.89, 3.12, 2.65, (3.48)

Good luck and have fun!!!



Set #1:
*Easy*: F R U R' U' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' [1LLL]

*Medium*: R U2 R' U' F R U R' U' F2 U F [TOLS]

*Hard*: R U' R2 D' L F' L' D R2 U R' [OLL]


Set #2:
*Easy*: U R U' R' U' R U2' R' U R U R' [BLE]

*Medium*: U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R [OLS]

*Hard*: R U2 R U2 F R F' U2 R2 [MGLS]



Set #3:
*Easy*: (r D r') U2 (r D' r') [WVCP]

*Medium*: M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' [ELL]

*Hard*: r U' B2 U r' F' L U2 L' F [COLL]



Set #4:
*Easy*: U' R' F R U R U' R' F' [WV]

*Medium*: B L' U2 L B' L' B U2 B' L [L3C]

*Hard*: R U R' U F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 [LLE+1C/ZBLL]


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 5, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Wasabi yall!!
> 
> The way this works is that you have to try performing the algorithm as fast as you can.
> You will have 4 sets, each set containing 3 algs (easy, medium, and hard fingertricks).
> ...


Damn, seems like a fun comp, I'll compete, do we have to send video?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm I might compete, doesn’t seem too long. ^ Do we have to send videos?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

You do not need to send any videos since this is a forum comp. You can if you want on Youtube just for fun.
Plus, there's no prizes, just rankings.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 5, 2020)

sounds awesome will definitely compete-will there be new every week?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> sounds awesome will definitely compete-will there be new every week?



I wont be able to post a new comp consistently, but definitely a 2nd one, i just dont kno when. Unless someone else is willing to do it every week or weekly.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 5, 2020)

I could do it I think


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I could do it I think


Cool!


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 5, 2020)

except for one week where I am on holiday, I can do every wednesday from next week till Christmas


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> except for one week where I am on holiday, I can do every wednesday from next week till Christmas


Thats still fine


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 5, 2020)

S3E
1.4.66
2.1.84
3.1.65
4.1.66
5.5.09
Ao5:2.72


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> S3E
> 1.4.66
> 2.1.84
> 3.1.65
> ...



Lock ups? lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 5, 2020)

S3E
1. 0.43 
2. 0.42 
3. 0.42 
4. (0.84) 
5. (0.40) 
Ao5: 0.42

lol I'm so slow


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 5, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it is allowed to improve the results, right?


oh crap i forgot about that rule
YES! You are allowed to improve your results.
Thanks for that reminder.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 5, 2020)

*S1E*
1. 1.23
2. 1.28
3. 1.34
4. 1.47
5. 1.35
Ao5. 1.32

*S1M*
1. 1.19
2. 1.08
3. 1.16
4. 1.25
5. 0.94
Ao5. 1.14

*S2E*
1. 1.51
2. 1.34
3. 1.67
4. 1.28
5. 1.01
Ao5. 1.38

*S2M*
1. 1.37
2. 1.45
3. 1.12
4. 1.24
5. 1.05
Ao5. 1.24

*S3E*
1. 0.63
2. 0.73
3. 0.54
4. 0.43
5. 0.81
Ao5. 0.63

*S3M*
1. 0.49
2. 0.81
3. 0.45
4. 0.67
5. 0.85
Ao5. 0.66

*S4E*
1. 0.60
2. 0.63
3. 0.45
4. 0.35
5. 0.42
Ao5. 0.49

*S4M*
1. 1.12
2. 2.45
3. 1.34
4. 1.56
5. 1.40
Ao5. 1.44


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 8, 2020)

S4E
1. 0.56 
2. 0.70
3. 0.78
4. 0.36 
5. 2.17+ Lel +2


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 12, 2020)

Week 2- see @Metallic Silver's first post for submission info.


Metallic Silver said:


> The way this works is that you have to try performing the algorithm as fast as you can.
> You will have 4 sets, each set containing 3 algs (easy, medium, and hard fingertricks).
> For each alg, you will do an average of 5. You do not have to do all of the algorithms (treat the 12 algorithms like 12 wca events).
> You are allowed to follow the algorithm while timing yourself, so you can write the alg on piece of paper and try to follow it as fast as you can while timing.
> ...


Remember to read the rules if you are new. Quoted above!
Metallic Silver will do the leaderboard.

Set 1
Easy R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (PLL)
Medium U r U2 R' U' R U' r' (CMLL)
Hard R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R' (ZBLL)

Set 2
Easy M' U R U' r' (VLS)
Medium R U2 R D' R U' R' D R' U' R2 U2 R (ZBLL)
Hard R' B' D2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 R' (ELL)

Set 3
Easy F R' F' R U R U' R' (OLLCP)
Medium F R' F' r U R U' r' (COLL)
Hard R' D' R U R' D R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' (ZBLL)

Set 4
Easy R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L)
Medium R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R (OLL)
Hard r U2 R2' F R F' U2 r' F R F' (OLL)
Enjoy!


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 12, 2020)

S1E
1. 0.72 
2. 0.72 
3. 0.73 
4. (0.70) 
5. (0.80) 
Ao5: 0.72


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 18, 2020)

S1E
2.27, 2.13, (2.72), 2.08,(1.46) Ao5:2.16
S1M
1.03, (0,89), 1.08, (1.55), 1.15 Ao5: 1.09
S1H
2.43, (5.03), (1.76), 1.89, 2.52 Ao5:2.28
S2E
0.77, 0.85, 1.15, (1.61), (0.70) Ao5:0.92
S2M
5.54, 6.67, (5.03), (8.20), 6.46 Ao5:6.22
S2H
4.70, 3.73, 5.41, (3.61), (5.63) Ao5:4.61
S3E
(0.97), 0.98, (1.49), 1.27, 1.15 Ao5:1.13
S3M
1.63, 1.57, (1.30), (2.15), 1.62 Ao5:1.61
S3H
6.57, (8.72), (4.61), 5.78, 5.51 Ao5:5.95
S4E
0.92, 1.93, (0.88), 1.92, (1.94) Ao5:1.59
S4M
1.38, (1.94), 1.70, 1.41, (0.98) Ao5:1.50
S4H
(3.20), 2.22, (2.20), 2.56, 2.61 Ao5:2.46
That took forever to type


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 19, 2020)

Week 3-
Set 1
Easy- R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F (PLL)
Medium- U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' (CMLL)
Hard- R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U R (ZBLL)
Set 2
Easy-U2 R U2 R2 U' F' U F R (VLS)
Medium- U' r' D' r U r' D r (WV)
Hard-M' U M U' M' U M U M' U2 M (ELL)
Set 3
Easy-R U R' U r' U' R2 U' R2 U2 r'(OLLCP)
Medium- x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x
Hard-U' r U R' U' L' U l F' (CMLL)
Set 4
Easy-M' U' M U2 r U' r' (F2L)
Medium-R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
Hard-M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M' (OLL)
Enjoy!


----------

